# ضحكتنا وفرحتنا وحكاياتنا



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2018)

كل مدخل هنا بفتكر تفاصيل كتير حلوة عشتها هنا سنين وايام مشاعر وحكايات من عمر فات 
بتمنى الايام دى ترجع واعيشها تانى بس مفيش حاجة بترجع اتفرقنا وبعدنا ونسينا ورجعنا افتكرنا
احلى ايام من عمرى كانت هنا  المجنونة اتربت هنا ضحكت من قلبى واتوجعت برضو هنا مشاعرى مكتوبة يمكن مش مفهومة


----------



## أَمَة (25 سبتمبر 2018)

مشاعرك يا ميرنا، أكيد مفهومة. كلنا نمر بمثل هذه المشاعر عندما نتذكر أيام جميلة مرت في حياتنا. الأيام التي كبرنا فيها و تعلمنا فيها و تعرفنا على انفسنا و على ناس حلوين هي أكثر الأوقات التي نتذكرها.

صدقتِ بقولك " مفيش حاجة بترجع " و لكن هذا لا يعني أن حاضرنا خالي من الناس الحلوين و أننا توقفنا عن النمو و التعليم. الأيام كلها مدرسة من المهد الى اللحد، كما يقول المثل، فيها الحلو و فيها المر، فيها الضحك و فيها الحزن، و الأهم أننا ننمو من خلال كذلك بالنعمة الإلهية.

نتمنى قراءة المزيد من مشاركاتك، الحبيبة ميرنا.


----------

